# mc reagiert nicht mehr auf F3, F4, enter

## appelgebak

Guten Morgen,

seit gestern macht mein Midnight Commander Zicken:

Auf die F3 bzw. F4-Taste reagiert er -wenn überhaupt- nur mit einem kurzen Zucken, 

genauso wie auf die entsprechenden Menüeinträge.

Auf die 'Enter'-Taste reagiert er gar nicht, egal bei welchem Dateityp.

Bis gestern war alles okay, meine Suffixdatei wurde erhört, aber jetzt-nix!!

Habe sowohl den MC mit allen deps neu paludiert, als auch die .mc-Dirs versteckt.

Nix!

Kann da mal wer 'nen Tip geben?

Ohne MC bin ich nur 'n halber Mensch...

Paludis -info ist unten angehängt...

Appel

 *Quote:*   

> bede@jupp ~ $ sudo paludis --info mc
> 
> paludis 0.32.2                      
> 
> Paludis build information:          
> ...

 

----------

## appelgebak

keiner eine Idee??

----------

## Polynomial-C

Schuß ins Blaue, hast du sys-libs/glibs-2.9_p20081201 installiert? Falls ja, könnte das die Ursache sein, wie man aus diesem Beitrag entnehmen kann.

----------

## appelgebak

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Schuß ins Blaue, hast du sys-libs/glibs-2.9_p20081201 installiert? Falls ja, könnte das die Ursache sein, wie man aus diesem Beitrag entnehmen kann.

 

Ach Du dicker Vatter! Ja, habe ich.

Kann ich da gefahrlos downgraden?!?

Appel

----------

## Polynomial-C

Grundsätzlich ist ein Downgraden der glibc als gefährlich anzusehen und kann schlimmstenfalls dazu führen, daß wichtige Systemprogramme nicht mehr funktionieren (missing symblos etc.). 

Ich selber mußte bisher einmal die glibc auf eine frühere Version zurückinstallieren (glibc-2.3.6_pre[irgendwas]), hatte danach aber keine Probleme mit dem System. Das dürfte jedoch die Ausnahme und nicht die Regel sein. Ich versuche solche Situationen möglichst zu vermeiden und bin daher bei glibc-Updates immer sehr zögerlich.

In dem von mir oben verlinkten Thread schrieb allerdings jemand, daß er problemlos von glibc-2.9 auf glibc-2.8 zurückgehen konnte.

Ich rate auf jeden Fall vor dem Downgrade ein 

```
quickpkg --include-config=y glibc
```

 zu machen und dann direkt nach dem Downgrade einen reboot durchzuführen. Bootet das System danach anständig hoch und alle von dir genutzten Anwendungen laufen noch, ist alles okay. Bootet es allerdings nicht, solltest du mittels live-CD das Backup der glibc-2.9 wieder einspielen. Sind nach dem Booten nur ein paar Anwendungen betroffen, sollte es reichen, diese bzw. deren Abhängigkeiten nochmals gegen glibc-2.8 zu kompilieren.

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## appelgebak

So, ich habs mal probiert, und jetzt weiß ich:

Kinder, nicht nachmachen!!

Habe gottlob vorher ein Komplett-Backup gemacht. Dummerweise sind mir da einige Verzeichnis-Rechte flöten gegangen,

insgesamt läuft die Kiste jetzt (nach knapp 24 Stunden) wieder.

Leider mit der glibc-2.9 ...

Zum Glück habe ich bis jetzt nur Probleme mit dem MC, aber die Nutzung von dem Ding ist mir dermaßen ans Hirn gewachsen, daß der fehlende Zugriff auf Editor/Viewer mit F3/F4 sowie die Enter-Taste mir schlichtweg fehlen...

Gruß und trotzdem vielen Dank

Appel

----------

